# Yet another sit-up question....please forgive me!



## ab136 (16 Oct 2004)

I'm a member of a local gym.  We work-out Mon., Wed., Fri. I thought I was in relatively good shape.  Almost do min push-ups, sit ups never a problem. Until tonight.  The guy running our class was on the national Rugby team....Big F**ker.  Anyway he showed us how to do a proper sit-ups.
On your back...legs bent about 45 Degree...feet flat on the floor...now sit up with lifting your feet off the floor.  I can do abs exer. and crunches till next June but I could not do one of the "proper sit-ups".  For the CF...please tell me someone will be holding my feet down.  Silly question I know but I just did not want to be surprised.  ;D
For those interested...there are about 12 different levels to the proper sit-up. I do not know all of them but for those interested I can post as much as I can remember.


----------



## D-n-A (16 Oct 2004)

I've always had somone hold my feet while I did set ups.


----------



## AndrewD83 (16 Oct 2004)

I just did my physical two or three weeks ago.  For the situp part someone did hold my feet down.  Don't worry too much about the physical.  You'll nail it.  I do recommend you work on your grip though. (since forearm exercises are not common)

I found buying a few of those little blue hand balls and squeezing the heck out of them while watching tv, waiting for a bus or sitting in class really helped my forearms develop.  Or do a bunch of pull ups and reverse bicept curls with an uneven bar... they REALLY help your forearms.  (dont add too much weight on the reverse bicept curls... you want to get good form and more reps)


----------



## Goober (16 Oct 2004)

When I did mine the guy just stepped on my feet to hold them down.

As a note, a good ab exercise is to lay on the floor with your back flat. Extend your arms paralell to the floor past the top of your head, then keeping your legs straight, lift your legs aprox 50-60 degrees while keeping your arse on the floor. Put some boots on to add resistance.


----------



## ab136 (17 Oct 2004)

Thankx all. I'll keep on pluggin'!


----------

